# Increase in coyote population?



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I've been seeing a increase in coyotes in San Antonio lately. 3 in heavily populated areas in the last month. What's up with that?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

nothing new dude there has been an increase in coyote populations all over


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I wonder if they are protected. Seeing them inside apartment complexes kinda weirds me out. Back home we had tons of em, but you never see them on the ranch, just on the mountain. Every LONG once in a while they might get brave and kill a sick calf, but never as brave as to be where we were.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

In SW Ontario we have had such an increase they are getting desperate. They have been attacking pets in backyards and even out walking with their owners. The ministry has posted signs at all naturalized areas to avoid walking pets at dusk and dawn.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Why not just thin the population?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Coyotes are not a protected species in Idaho, calling them in with a predator call is the most common way they are hunted. There is still a market for the pelts though it's not what it use to be. I believe that's due to the rise of inexpensive synthetic fabrics and fibers. 

Coyotes adapt to their environment, that's why you'll see them running around the outskirts of town. Most likely cleaning out dog food bowls left outside or looking to make a snack out of fifi the toy poodle.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I may be wrong but most states consider coyotes a predator with little or no seasonal hunting restrictions. Other than rodent and snake control, they aren't good for much.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I may be wrong but most states consider coyotes a predator with little or no seasonal hunting restrictions. Other than rodent and snake control, they aren't good for much.


There is no season for them here in SC. Like wild hogs, they can be shot anytime on your land. On wildlife management properties under DNR control all hunting seasons and regulations apply.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Coyotes are a big and increasing nuisance here. They just were not around 40 years ago. They reek havoc on other wild life. Then the Game Commission decides to reintroduce fishers. Next will be wolves. Mountain lions are around but the Game Commission denies it. Just like they denied coyotes for years.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

They're considered varmints here, and are not protected. They're a problem, as they kill plenty of deer and antelope fawns. Not nearly as bad as those illegal alien, Canadian Gray wolves that Clinton unleashed on us. They're hell on Elk & Moose calves.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

shootbrownelk said:


> They're considered varmints here, and are not protected. They're a problem, as they kill plenty of deer and antelope fawns. Not nearly as bad as those illegal alien, Canadian Gray wolves that Clinton unleashed on us. They're hell on Elk & Moose calves.


If I were elected President/King, I would declare open season on Illegal Aliens AND Coyotes. Thank you.

(I am Slippy and I approve this message)


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Shot on sight out here in east TX. They do have some environmental benefits but not at the massive numbers they're at now. Seems like everyone we kill gets replaced by 2 more.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Lots of coyotes here, too, but the population seems to wax and wane on its own. They are great varmint controllers for packrats, rabbits, ground squirrels and such. We would be overrun with rodents without them and the snakes. I keep a water tank on the back side of my property so the coyotes and bobcats have their own place to drink. This keeps them out of the mule pens. Yup, I will lose a chicken if I don't keep a close watch, but that's part of living in coyote habitat. Nothing is as entertaining as watching a litter of pups playing - chasing, jumping, splashing in puddles after a rain, playing keep-away with tufts of hay. What a hoot!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> Lots of coyotes here, too, but the population seems to wax and wane on its own. They are great varmint controllers for packrats, rabbits, ground squirrels and such. We would be overrun with rodents without them and the snakes. I keep a water tank on the back side of my property so the coyotes and bobcats have their own place to drink. This keeps them out of the mule pens. Yup, I will lose a chicken if I don't keep a close watch, but that's part of living in coyote habitat. Nothing is as entertaining as watching a litter of pups playing - chasing, jumping, splashing in puddles after a rain, playing keep-away with tufts of hay. What a hoot!


Slippy smiles and knows that somebody whose initials start with RN and ends with Prepper just might have a brand new AR15...Very few rounds better for coyotes than the 5.56/.223. just sayin'


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Back in the suburbs of Chicago, we saw them all the time and not at all nervous at seeing people or cars. I pulled up to stop sign next to park at 6:30 AM and watched one walk in front of my car and sit down next to the bus stop sign. Didn't bat an eye when I honked the horn or revved the engine. PD said he was gone by the time they got a car of there. Had about 2-3 attacks on small dogs in the 5 community area per year. Even one grabbed the small dog while it was on a leash..


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Slippy said:


> If I were elected President/King, I would declare open season on Illegal Aliens AND Coyotes. Thank you.
> 
> (I am Slippy and I approve this message)


Any bounty on ISIS????


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I swear I saw one here in Pennsylvania. I thought we only had foxes here. But it could have been a dog.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Slippy smiles and knows that somebody whose initials start with RN and ends with Prepper just might have a brand new AR15...Very few rounds better for coyotes than the 5.56/.223. just sayin'


Slippy the only coyote getting shot with my AR15 is the two legged variety - should the dirty smuggler come venturing onto our property for nefarious purposes. Would I should shoot a 4 legged one post SHTF for food? Yup. But most likely those types will be feral dogs roaming in packs and I have no hesitation in taking those out. Meanwhile, I will let the puppies play and enjoy the show.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Back in the suburbs of Chicago, we saw them all the time and not at all nervous at seeing people or cars. I pulled up to stop sign next to park at 6:30 AM and watched one walk in front of my car and sit down next to the bus stop sign. Didn't bat an eye when I honked the horn or revved the engine. PD said he was gone by the time they got a car of there. Had about 2-3 attacks on small dogs in the 5 community area per year. Even one grabbed the small dog while it was on a leash..


Yes, they definitely impact the local cat and dog populations if they can. My neighbor lost his black lab to a coyote pack - right in his yard. The females in heat will lure male dogs away from their yards, as well, right into the pack. Bobcats and owls can also take out cats and small dogs. I knew a lady who was walking her tiny yorkie at dusk and a Great Horned Owl swooped the poor thing right off the ground. It was leashed and the lady got her dog back which needed medical care but survived. It's a wild kingdom out here, for sure! Interestingly, when a mountain lion was hanging around the neighborhood a few years ago, nobody lost any pets, and no livestock was bothered. But it took out quite a number of the local javelina, which I don't think anyone minded at all!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

James m said:


> I swear I saw one here in Pennsylvania. I thought we only had foxes here. But it could have been a dog.


They are in every state in the continental US. They are even in downtown Providence, Rhode Island.
Here in Florida there is no season, no bag limit. They can be hunted at night with lights. Recorded calls are legal.
My back fence neighbor raises cattle and has lost young calves to coyotes, so I know they are close by. I have rarely seen them, I know they are around. They do keep the feral cat population in check.
For those who are interested, here is a quick overview
FWC - Land Mammals - Coyote


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> If I were elected President/King, I would declare open season on Illegal Aliens AND Coyotes. Thank you.
> 
> (I am Slippy and I approve this message)


Booooo.


----------



## Quietsurvivalist (Apr 26, 2015)

It is cyclic

Coyote population follows the prey population 

They will over populate, then when the prey numbers drop or the number over populate and disease like parvo or mange come up again the numbers will drop again

Happens every 7-10 years in az. Normal life cycle


----------

